# Scheibenbarsche im Amphibienteich



## Hobbykröte (21. Aug. 2013)

Hallo zusammen, ich hab da mal eine kleine Frage zu den Scheibenbarschen. Mein Teich ist ca. 25 m² gross und hat ein Volumen von gut 20 m³. Er wird neben den üblichen Verdächtigen ausschliesslich von Amphibien (div. Frosch-, Molch-, und Krötenarten) und Reptilien (Ringelnattern) bewohnt. 

Nun hatte ich überlegt ein paar Scheibenbarsche dazu zu setzen, da die mir in der Größe so ungefährlich erscheinen, dass sie mir nicht gleich den halben Bestand an Kaulquappen und Molchlarven wegfressen. 

Ist die Annahme so richtig, oder fressen die mir gleich alles kurz und klein? Alternativ hatte ich über Elritzen nachgedacht. Wie siehts mit denen und dem Amphibiennachwuchs aus? 

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche im Amphibienteich*

Moin,
da mir Scheibenbarsche nicht bekannt waren, habe ich gerade mal "Google" gefragt... und folgende Dinge herausgefunden:
- Familie Sonnenbarsch
- für Aquarium
- Wassertemp. 15 - 20°C erforderlich
- sehr empfindlich auf Chemikalien und Wasserveränderungen reagierend

Allein diese Kriterien wären mir zu heikel....
warum überlegst Du nicht die Anschaffung eines oder 2er "gemeiner __ Sonnenbarsche"?
Die sind gut geeignet für den Teich, wir haben 2 Stück, männlich.
Halten uns unsere Jungfischpopulation gut kurz, Sarasa und __ Shubunkin.
In dem Teich finden wir allerdings auch keine Kaulquappen oder junge __ Schnecken.
Es leben bis zu 10 große __ Frösche im Teich, deren laich wird eben auch verputzt.


----------



## Auslogge 89 (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche im Amphibienteich*

__ Barsche sind nicht unbedingt dafür bekannt, sehr wählerisch zu sein, was das Futter angeht. Also wenn dir dein restliches Getier im Teich lieb ist, solltest du das lieber lassen. Da kommst du mit Elritzen/__ Moderlieschen schon besser


----------



## Hobbykröte (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche im Amphibienteich*

Hallo Ihr Beiden, 

vielen Dank schon mal für die schnelle Antwort. Ich bin eigentlich nur auf die Scheibenbarsche gekommen, da die __ Sonnenbarsche zu groß werden und alles übrige im Teich vertilgen. Daher dachte ich, dass son 8 - 10 cm __ Scheibenbarsch da nicht allzuviel anrichten kann - gerade was den Bestand an Kaulquappen angeht 

Von denen kann ich im Teich nicht genug haben, da sich ja so gut wie alles von denen ernährt. Ich schütze den Laich schon immer durch Netze vor __ Enten, weil Molch und Co. sonst lange Gesichter machen und sich wieder aus dem Teich verabschieden, wenn sie nix Beissbares finden 

Dann werde ich mir wohl doch ein paar Elritzen besorgen, dann haben zum einen meine Kinder was zu gucken, wenn man denen mal ein Stück Brot hin wirft und zum anderen kommt dann auch der Eisvogel wieder mal wieder vorbei. Bevor ich vor 5 Jahren alle Fische aus dem Teich verbandt habe, hat der sich öfter mal gerne bedient...


----------



## Christine (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche im Amphibienteich*

Hallo,

wenn Dir die Kaulquappen und Co. wirklich so wichtig sind, solltest Du auch nicht unbedingt Elritzen nehmen. Sondern doch eher __ Moderlieschen. 

Oder wie wäre es mit Bitterlingen?
In Deinen Teich werden bestimmt auch zwei, drei __ Muscheln glücklich und Bitterlinge und Muscheln sind genauso interessant zu beobachten wie __ Stichlinge.


----------



## goldfisch (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche im Amphibienteich*

Hallo Hobbykröte,

Da ich nur Erdkrötenquappen im Teich habe, kann ich nicht sagen ob sie andere Larven fressen. Da sie aber für __ Sonnenbarsche ein sehr kleines Maul haben, kann ich mir dies schwer vorstellen. Die Natter wird sich aber freuen.

Viele Grüße Jürgen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche im Amphibienteich*

Hi Eva-Marie,

bei __ Scheibenbarsch(en) kommt es auf die Art an ob sie ganzjährig im Teich bleiben können. Es gibt da
verschiedene, vor allem die folgenden beiden sind öfters im Handel anzutreffen

der recht unscheinbare Enneacanthus chaetodon (Scheibenbarsch, "__ Arbeiterskalar") ist hier winterfest (außer in sehr kalten Lagen. Allerdings mag der aber auch kein zu warmes Wasser im Sommer (über 24Grad)

der farbigere Enneacanthus gloriosus (Diamant-Scheibenbarsch) brauchts viel wärmer auch im Winter (sind da in etwa mit den Hochzuchgoldfischformen vergleichbar)

Wie viele Sonnenfische sind sie aber beide auch nicht gut auf stärkere Schwankungen in den Wasserwerten (pH, Härte ect.) zu sprechen


die Wirkung eines (oder zwei) Lepomis gibbosus  bei der "Jungfischvertilgung" ist eigentlich sehr vernachlässigbar. Sie fressen in der gängigen Größe wie sie in den meißten Teichen anzutreffen sind (10-15cm) nur Kleinstfischchen bis 1-1,5cm - das dann aber auch nur alle paar Tage mal weil sie sich erst mal leichtere Beute schnappen - alle "Räuber" sind nämlich faul und nehmen immer erst mal das was ihnen ohne großartige Anstrengung vors Maul kommt. 
Die eigenen Eltern als verfressene Allesfresser sind die wesentlich erfolgreicheren Vertilger vom Goldfischnachwuchses - und der Kaulquappen und Kleinschnecken.


----------



## goldfisch (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche im Amphibienteich*

Hallo Frank,

Ich habe alle drei Enneacanthus Arten im großem Teich. 

Viele Grüße Jürgen


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche im Amphibienteich*

hi Frank & Jürgen,
wieder was dazugelernt, danke 
Was ich über die Scheibenbarsche heute früh gelesen habe...
steht dann doch in ziemlichen Gegensatz zu dem was Jürgen schreibt...
von wegen "ich hab' alle 3 Arten im Teich"... oder betreibst Du wintertags 'ne Heizung, Jürgen?


----------



## 7088maxi (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche im Amphibienteich*

Hallo,
aus der Sicht von Amphibienexperten (ich mag nicht anmaßen selbst einer zu sein kenne aber einige) sind alle Fische im Gartenteich schlecht, da empfindliche Arten derart kleine Kaulquappen nach dem Schlupf fabrizieren, dass ihnen anscheinend bereits __ Moderlieschen gefährlich werden könnten. Wenn es unbedingt Fische sein sollen, sehe ich in Moderlieschen die einzige mit der Natur vertretbare Art. Das Problem bei dem Besatz mit Fischen, nachdem bereits Amphibien den Teich besiedelt haben ist weiters, dass die Tiere keinen/kaum  Nachwuchs mehr bekommen und so die Population in eine Sackgasse gerät und erst nach und nach ausstirbt (bzw. immer wieder neue Tiere in die Falle tappen, nichts mehr zum Erhalt der Art beitragen und ohne Nachwuchs sterben), dadurch merkt man oft nicht welche Probleme die Fische machen. 
MfG


----------



## goldfisch (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche im Amphibienteich*

Hallo Eva Maria,

ich habe der Einfachheit halber die deutschen Namen genutzt.

Wobei bei den beiden Großen die Temperaturen im  Gegensatz zum nördlichen Verbreitungsgebiet stehen.

http://www.fishbase.de/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?ID=3367&AT=scheibenbarsch
http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?ID=3368&AT=Diamantbarsch
http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?ID=3369&AT=Diamantbarsch

Ich habe zwar einen 250 W Heizstab im Filterauslauf aber der heizt 30.000 Liter nicht auf 10 grad, sonder hält nur einige m2 auch bei strengen Frost eisfrei. Wobei von den Temperaturen sind wir 7a.

Die kleinen (Scheibenbarsche) hatte ich das erste Jahr im Mini überwintert. Die Fische kommen in kleinen Tümpeln vor, in den erhebliche Temperaturdifferenzen vorkommen.
Einen habe ich mal versehentlich "trocken" überwintert. Siehe meinen Beitrag "Nicht Nachmachen"

Viele Grüße Jürgen


----------



## Limnos (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche im Amphibienteich*

Erdkröten-Kaulquappen dürften die einzigen sein, die vor fischigen Fressfeinden einigermaßen sicher sind. Ich habe mehrmals feststellen können, dass Fische, die sich drauf stürzten, sie wieder ausspien. Ansonsten würde ich auch sagen: keine Fische in Amphibienteichen, vor allem nicht wenn es sich um ein ökologisch so wertvollen Biotop handelt, dass auch Ringelnattern ihn annehmen. (okay: Ringelnattern sind Reptilien) 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche im Amphibienteich*

Hi Maxi,

kommt halt auch immer auf die Amphibienart und auch die Teichgröße/Einrichtung an ob was hochkommt. Auch haben alle Amphibienlarven auch noch wesentlich mehr Feinde als nur die Fische im Teich

In meinem großen Teich z.B. sind auch dieses Jahr trotz 3 Koi, ca. 30 Goldrotfedern, ca. 20 Goldschleien, ner unüberschaubaren Menge von Stichlingen, einigen kleinen __ Döbel und Rotaugen tausende von Krötchen hochgekommen. 

Im extra angelegten, völlig fischfreien Amphibientümpel von ca. 20qm2 jedoch ist dieses Jahr so gut wie kein Amphibium hochgekommen. Mehrere Dutzend __ Molche haben sich da drin erst mal über den einzigsten noch abgelegten Grasfroschlaichballen hergemacht und ihn komplett leergefressen und die sich entwickelnten Molchlarven und Krötenquappen, von den Krötenpaar was dort drin laichte, wurden anschließend den Sommer über fast komplett von ner Unmenge von Großlibellenlarven und Gelbrandlarven verputzt

MfG Frank


----------



## Hobbykröte (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche im Amphibienteich*

Nochmals vielen dank ihr Lieben, irgendwie deckt sich alles mit meiner (ureigenen) annahme, einfach keine fische in einem amphibienteich haben zu wollen. Allerdings seien ein paar überlegungen meinerseits kurz in den Ring geworfen, warum ich ein paar fische anstrebe:

So eine (scheiss) gelbrandkäferlarve haut sich am Tag mal locker 20 -30 kaulquappen rein, eine libellenlarve nur ungleich weniger. Leider fressen die meisten kleinlurche, etc. Weder __ libellen-, noch gelbrandkäferlarven, weshalb i ch überlegte, dass fische dies übernehmen würden, und in der endbetrachtung das kleinere übel darstellen.

Praktisch fische zum Schutz der Amphibien ;-)

Zu dem hätten die ringelnattern dann eine (wenn auch schnelle) alternative. Die laben sich nämlich extrem an den fröschen und __ kröten.


----------



## Hobbykröte (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche im Amphibienteich*

Oh -gerade beim umblättern bemerkt, dass die insektenlarven schon an den Pranger gestellt wurden ;-)


----------



## StefanBO (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche im Amphibienteich*

Hallo Zusammen,

eigentlich wurde ja schon das Wichtigste gesagt, insbesondere durch maxi und Wolfgang.

Erdkröten sind (nach einhelliger Expertenmeinung) die einzigen heimischen Amphibien, die von Fischbesatz sogar profitieren (können), da viele Fische Erdkrötenquappen nicht oder nur "im Notfall" verspeisen, aber "alles andere" knapp halten.

Zu den erwähnten Elritzen, da gab es in der DATZ mal einen Artikel, der oft zitiert wird:

"Heusser H; Schlumpf HU (1971): Elritzen fressen gezielt Kaulquappen"

Das Original liegt mir nicht vor, aber es steht wohl drin, dass Grasfroschquappen von ihnen gefressen und Erdkrötenquappen mehr oder weniger gemieden werden.

Fische, die Mückenlarven fressen, fressen auch junge Amphibien, die zunächst kaum größer sind. Bei einjährigen, nur "halbwüchsigen" Stichlingen (und bei ausgewachsenen Bitterlingen) habe ich schon gesehen, wie sie frisch geschlüpfte Grasfroschkaulquappen verschluckt und wieder ausgespuckt haben. Die anhaftende Gallerte wird sie wohl noch kurze Zeit geschützt haben - schon nach wenigen Tagen habe ich keine Larven mehr gesehen - bis auf eine einzige Kaulquappe nach ein paar Wochen.

@Frank: Ja, Erdkrötennachwuchs im Fischteich ist keine Besonderheit, alle anderen heimischen Amphibienarten dürften fast ausnahmslos mehr oder weniger stark in ihrer Vermehrungsrate bis zum völligen Fehlen von zur Geschlechtsreife kommenden Nachwuchs beeinträchtigt werden.

Klar kommt es auf alle Umstände an. Einige Kaulquappenarten können sich ganz gut vor einigen Fischarten verstecken bzw. flüchten, wenn die Strukturen stimmen. Wenn es in deinem "geplanten" Amphibienteich zumindest diesmal die Großlibellenlarven sind, die sich durchsetzen, dann solltest du aber nicht daraus folgern, dass die genannten Fische dort einen weniger limitierenden Einfluß auf die genannten Arten gehabt hätten


----------



## goldfisch (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche im Amphibienteich*

Hallo Hobbykröte,

__ Kleinfische die Libellenlarven fressen ?

Makropoden habe ich zumindest schon beim fressen von Kleinlibellenlarven beobachtet.

Vor den Laich und den Larven der Lurche werden die aber ebenfalls nicht zurückschrecken.

Viele Grüße Jürgen


----------



## 7088maxi (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche im Amphibienteich*

Hallo,
ich stimme euch natürlich zu, dass die Kaulquappen nicht nur Fische als Feinde haben. __ Gelbrandkäfer+deren Larven, Libellenlarven, __ Molche, Ringelnattern usw. fressen natürlich auch Kaulquappen, Jungfrösche oder im Falle der Ringelnattern sogar Altfrösche. Man muss aber bedenken, dass diese Tiere von selbst an den Teich kommen und nicht eingesetzt werden. Im Normalfall werden diese natürlichen Fressfeinde in natürlichen Kleingewässern (leider extrem selten) durch Austrocknen dezimiert. Im Gegensatz zu den eingesetzten Fischen sind die natürlichen Fressfeinde heutzutage meist genauso gefährdet, wie die Froschlurche und deren Kaulquappen.
MfG


----------



## Hobbykröte (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche im Amphibienteich*

Hallo Jürgen,

natürlich können Liebellen-, und Gelbrandkäferlarven nur in einem sehr frühen Stadium von den Fischen gegessen werden. Ich gebe mich da keiner Illusion hin, dass eine "ausgewachsene" Gelbrandkäferlarve von einem __ Scheibenbarsch oder einer __ Elritze verspeist werden kann. Wahrscheinlich ist bei einem ungleichen Größenverhältnis eher das Gegenteil der Fall.

Ich bin mehr davon ausgegangen, dass es eine Investition in die Zukunft ist. So dass die kleinen Larven, die aus den Eiern der diesjährigen Ablage entschlüpfen bereits Beute für die Fische sind, und so die Anzahl derer die größer werden "natürlich" dezimiert wird. Wenn also die Larven, welche bereits zu groß zum fressen sind den Teich verlassen haben, sollte eine weitaus geringere Population an kleinen Liebellenlarven nachkommen. 

Ist jetzt nur ein theoretischer Gedanke, aber erschien mir auf den ersten Augenblick logisch, oder nicht?

PS: __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge hatte ich früher im Teich. Es leben auch noch ein paar Teichmuscheln. Vielleicht gehts ja wieder in die Richtung.


----------



## Auslogge 89 (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche im Amphibienteich*

Hallo,
Den gleichen Gedanken habe ich eben auch, dass die Fische frühzeitig die Larven fressen und dann nicht mehr allzu viele größere auftreten. Deswegen sind bei mir dann ja auch __ Moderlieschen geplant


----------



## pema (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche im Amphibienteich*

Also,
die Überlegung: 'wer frisst wen zuerst'...und den Gedanken, so in das biologische Gleichgewicht eingreifen zu können, ist wohl menschlich.
Meine Erkenntnis: jeder frisst alles, was in sein Maul passt. Jede Großliebellenlarve ist mal klein und jeder __ Gelbrandkäfer auch. Genau so wie jeder Frosch, jede Kröte und jeder Molch mal als Minisnack  anfängt. 
In das Gleichgewicht durch das Einsetzen neuer Fressfeinde eingreifen zu wollen (die fressen dann nur die und jene) ist meiner Meinung nach nicht der richtige Weg.
Und __ Barsche...__ Raubfische als Regulativ einsetzen zu wollen...hmm, selbst __ Moderlieschen (die sicherlich auch mal so einen Amphibiensnack nicht ablehnen) werden zu Futterkonkurrenten der heranwachsenden Amphibien.
Ich würde dir vom Einsatz von Fischen jeglicher Art abraten...wenn du gerne ein Amphibienteich haben möchtest

Petra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche im Amphibienteich*

Hi,

übrigens sind auch Amphibienlarven nicht nett zueinander. Daher sind in Klein-/Kleinstgewässern meißt nur 1-2 Arten zu finden die sich darin erfolgreich vermehren. Viele Froschlurchquappen sondern Stoffe ab die die Konkurenz durch andere Quappen kurz halten (Crowding-Effekt). Je enger der Lebensraum der Quappen ist umso größer werden die Verluste unter der Quppen-Minderheit. Bei Molchen ist es auch nicht viel anders, mehrere Molcharten im Tümpel fressen sich auch gegenseitig.


----------



## 7088maxi (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche im Amphibienteich*

Hallo,
naja ganz so "böse" ist der Crowding Effekt nun auch wieder nicht, die Stoffe die abgesondert werden wirken genauso bei den Quappen der eigenen Art. In der Natur ist dieser Effekt auch sehr nützlich da so zumindest die Stärkeren überleben. Ab einigen m^3 Teichinhalt sollte der Crowding Effekt aber ohnehin kaum eine Rolle spielen, zumal man ja mutmaßen kann, dass Arten welche Kleinstgewässer besiedeln, ohnehin ein wesentlich geringeres Potential zum Crowding Effekt aufweisen, oder aber auch wenig Laich produzieren. (sonst wären sie ja bereits ausgestorben)
MfG


----------



## Hobbykröte (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche im Amphibienteich*

Ihr habt ja recht - es ist sicherlich eine rein menschliche Sache in die Natur eingreifen zu wollen, aber wenn ich sehe, wie sich in einem Teich jedes Jahr mal eben knapp 100 __ Großlibellen entwickeln, deren Larven im Endstadium mal locker 20 Kaulquappen am Tag verdrücken, dann liegt da was im Argen.

Ich hatte vor zwei Jahren bereits eine Gelbrandkäferinvasion von knapp 30 adulten Tieren. Die fressen alles kurz und klein, und haben sich im Verbund sogar schon einen ausgewachsenen __ Grasfrosch gekillt.

Was ich sagen will - den Viechern muss Einhalt geboten werden, sonst können sich die Ringelnattern bald angewöhnen __ Käfer zu knacken als einen Frosch zu verdrücken, der nach 4 Jahren Entwicklung mal wieder im Teich vorbei schaut!


----------



## goldfisch (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche im Amphibienteich*

Hallo Hobbykröte,

wenn Du  Fische einsetzen möchtest, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das ausgerechnet Scheibenbarsche die Lurchlarven restlos wegfressen. Vor allen dann, wenn in Teichen von Usern mit wesentlich robusteren Fischen wie Goldfischen und __ Sonnenbarsche sich Amphibien ("Nichterdkröten") reproduzieren. Ich kenne auch in der Natur Gewässer mit Stichlingen und Teichmolchen.

Als Funktionsfisch gegen die Insektenlarven halte ich sie aber genauso für sinnlos.

Die Frage ist doch: Vermehren sich die Amphibien trotz Frassdruck oder nicht ?  Die  Mehrzahl der Larven ist nun mal Biomasse.

Wenn über Jahre trotz Laich nichts hochkommt, wäre es sinnvoller den Teich im Winter das  Wasser immer  abzulassen und den Schlamm durchfrieren zu lassen um mehrjährige Insektenlarven zu verhindern. Fische gibt es dann natürlich auch nicht. Und es gehen auch nur Pflanzen die so was abkönnen.  Aber so funktioniert ein entsprechendes Gewässer in der Natur auch.

Viele Grüße Jürgen


----------



## Auslogge 89 (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche im Amphibienteich*

Morgen 

Vielleicht klingt jetzt auch dumm, aber irgendwie muss es doch so funktionieren!
Habe bis jetzt bei anderen Mitgliedern hier, die Fische im Teich haben noch nicht gelesen, dass die solche Probleme mit Insekten/-Larven haben. Gleichfalls liest man aber immer wieder, wie schön sich doch die Amphibien bei denen vermehren (und das sind nicht überall nur Erdkröten).


Die Probleme mit den Insekten findet man hier meistens nur in Zusammenhang mit Teichen ohne Fische... Oder irre ich mich da grade?


----------



## 7088maxi (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche im Amphibienteich*

Hallo,
also wie ich weiter oben schon erwähnte: Das Tragische beim Fischbesatz ist meist das es eine Weile so aussieht als würde es keine Probleme geben, da die Tiere natürlich ablaichen der Laich aber vom Schlupf bis zum Jungfrosch meist nicht überlebt. So führt das entweder langsam zum Aussterben der Lurchpopulation oder stellt eine permanente Belastung dar (Fortpflanzungsfähige Individuen zieht es zu dem Fischteich, die Tiere laichen dort, kaum etwas überlebt und dieser Nachwuchs fehlt dann).
Als Problem würde ich die Insektenlarven als Amphibienliebhaber aber auch nicht sehen, die gehören genauso zur Natur wie die Amphibien. 

Zur Trockenlegung: Letztes Jahr machte ich dies erstmal mit meinem Teich: Ich ließ lediglich eine kleine Menge Wasser am Grund des Teiches. Erstaunlicherweise überlebte die Seerose, die __ Krebsschere und alle anderen Pflanzen. Heuer schien es mir als hätte ich wirklich viele Kaulquappen vor der Metamorphose, die Jungfrösche wurden jedoch gleich von zwei halbstarken Ringelnattern verspeist. Trotzdem sind die Ringelnattern an meinen Teichen keineswegs eine Plage sondern höchst willkommen.
MfG


----------



## Auslogge 89 (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche im Amphibienteich*

Naja, ich persönlich würde mir auch keine __ Barsche in den Teich setzen, aber ein paar kleine Biotopfische dürften ja theoretisch nicht allzu viel Schaden anrichten!? Ich glaube zB. kaum, dass __ Moderlieschen Kaulquappen fressen. Wie das allerdings bei frisch geschlüpften Molchlarven aussieht, kann ich auch nicht sagen..


Wenn ich überlege, mein Pap hat so nen Mini-Fertigteich mit 400l, da haben wir jedes Jahr haufenweise __ Frösche und __ Molche und das TROTZ dreier ca. 15cm Goldfische...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche im Amphibienteich*

Hi Andreas,

diese von Handel geschaffene Begriff "Biotopfisch" müßte eigentlich verboten werden da die meißten Leute bei so gekünselten Bezeichnungen erst recht meinen mit solchen Fischen im Teich tun sie auch noch was besonders gutes da ja ein "Bio" im Namen steckt - denn alles was Bio ist ist schließlich immer besonders gut für die Umwelt

Jeder Fisch, egal wie groß oder wo er mal herkam ist ein Biotopfisch. (Biotop bezeichnet nur ein recht scharf begrenzter Lebensraum. Also jeder See, Fluss, Hochgebirge, Buchenwald, Moor, Mülldeponie u.a. ist ein Biotop, egal was da an Pflanzen/Tieren darin lebt.

Übrigens sind alle __ Sonnenbarsche genau wie die Buntbarsche trotz dem Zusatz "-__ barsch" keine __ Barsche (sind nur barschartige) - Barsche (Percidae) haben immer 2 getrennte Rückenflossen. Die erste mit harten Stachelstrahlen, die 2. weichstrahlig

MfG Frank


----------



## Hobbykröte (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche im Amphibienteich*

Ihr Lieben, dann lasst uns mal zusammenfassen. Wem lurchlarven lieb sind, sollte keine __ raubfische, egal welchergrGrösse in den Teich setzen. Streiten lässt sich also noch, ob __ moderlieschen sich an quappen Wagen würden. Wenn ich an meine lieschen von früher denke, dann müssten es schon besonders Grosse Exemplare sein, die eine __ quappe (bevor sich jemand meldet, ich hab natürlich nicht den fisch gemeint ;0p ) fressen, die das erste refugium "auf" dem laichballen verlassen hat. über elritzen sind wir uns alle nicht einig - die werden ja auch ein kleines bisschen grösser.

Die Sache mit dem "alles was von alleine kommt ist Natur" hinkt ein wenig, da dann ja auch die __ Enten, die in einem fressgang sämtlichen lurchlaich wegfressen würden, wenn man den nicht schützen würde, als Natur gegeben sehen müsste. 

Fakt ist, dass eine räuberische insektenlarve ab einer gewissen Grösse keine fressfeinde mehr in einem amphibienteich hat. Ihr Bestand wird also nicht reguliert. Das zeigt mein Teich recht gut, da die Anzahl an schlüpfenden grosslibellen von Jahr zu Jahr immer zu nimmt.

Was also tun? Ich könnte Larven abfischen und in einen feuerlöschteich kippen, in dem sich augrund der großen fische eh keine lurche entwickeln können. Aber eine befriedigende lösung ist das auch nicht.

Irgendwie muss ich also die fressfeinde stärken. Am besten welche, die nicht nur ein paar Monate im Jahr im Wasser sind. Daher der Gedanke möglichst kleine fische rein zu setzen. Das war's auch schon ;0)

Liebe grüsse 

Niko


----------



## Hobbykröte (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche im Amphibienteich*

Bevor mich ein insektenfan falsch versteht - ich hab ansich garnichts gegen __ libellen oder räuberische wasserkäfer, doch alles in maßen. Ich will lieber die Vielfalt an Amphibien und Reptilien vergrössern. Ich kann immer mal wieder vereinzelte Exemplare von kreuzkröten, __ feuersalamander, blindschleichen oder __ eidechsen im und um den Teich feststellen. Da will ich keinen Teich, der fast ausschließlich brutstätte von grosslibellen ist ;0)

Ich hab einen kleinen bachlauf angelegt, damit die __ salamander sich auch vermehren können, da würde ich mich totärgern, wenn die Larven direkt im bauch einer insektenlarve landen würden. Ihr alle wisst, wieviele kqulquappen so ein Vieh am Tag verzehrt...


----------



## goldfisch (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche im Amphibienteich*

Hallo Hobbykröte,

__ Salamander und Kreuzkröten vermehren sich sehr unterschiedlichen Gewässern die mit einen Teich überhaupt nichts zu tun haben und in denen es aus unterschiedliche Gründen weder Vegetation noch Libellelarven gibt. Eine Kreuzkrötenpfütze schafst Du am besten, in dem Du in Deinen Garten im zeitigen im Frühjahr mit dem Trekker Amok fährst. Für einen Salamanderbach bohrst Du einen artesischen Brunnen als Quellltopf dessen Ablauf ca. 30 m weiter wieder versickert. Ich denke beides ist unrealistisch.

Wenn trotz in der Gegend vorkommenden Lurchen bei Dir nichts hochkommt, was ich bezweifele ist Dein Teich einfach als Amphibiengewässer ungeeignet.

Viele Grüße Jürgen


----------



## 7088maxi (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche im Amphibienteich*

Hallo Niko,
natürlich fressen Larven sehr viele Kaulquappen, du musst aber bedenken, dass Fische 1) auch Kaulquappen fressen 2) selbst wenn du wenig Fische eingesetzt hast wird sich das innerhalb weniger Jahre ändern sofern die Tiere gute Lebensbedingungen vorfinden, vermehren sie sich nämlich auch. Die einzigen zwei Möglichkeiten die ich wirklich als Dezimierung von Fressfeinden oder als Verminderung der Gefahr gefressen zu werden ansehen würde,  sind entweder wenig Vegetation und austrocknen über den Winter, oder sehr dichte Vegetation und mit dicht meine ich sehr dicht, min 1m Schilfgürtel mit sehr flachem Wasser (max 10cm), dies bevorzugen auch __ Laubfrösche. In deinem Fall würde ich dir empfehlen neben deinem jetzigen Teich noch einen komplett vegetationsfreien, flachen, ca. 6m^2 großen Teich anlegen, damit hilfst du am Meisten, da du damit 1000% Kreuzkröten zum Ablaichen im Garten hast.
MfG


----------



## pema (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche im Amphibienteich*

Hallo Niko,
mich würde mal interessieren, wie alt dein Teich ist. Und seit wie vielen Jahren du schon diese Große Anzahl an räuberischen Insektenlarven in deinem Teich beobachtest?
Sind es denn immer die gleichen Arten, oder verändert sich der Bestand von Jahr zu Jahr?
Ich z.B. hatte dieses Jahr eine große Menge an Großlibellenlarven im Teich - viel mehr, als in den letzten Jahren. (ich hoffe, meine Molchbabys haben es überlebt:?). 
Letztes Jahr war es eine Köcherfliegenlarveninvasion. Und im Jahr davor beherrschten __ Rückenschwimmer und Wasserkäfer den Teich.
petra


----------



## Hobbykröte (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche im Amphibienteich*

Ihr Lieben, da bin ich wieder,

der Teich ist knapp 15 Jahre alt und die __ Großlibellen sind in der Masse eigentlich immer die gleichen - Mosaikjungfern, Königslibellen und Plattbäuche. Dieses JAhr sind es wie gesagt ganz besonders viele. Wenn man jetzt versuchen würde die Sache mit einer Veränderung des Teiches in Verbinduung zu bringen, dann würde mir innerhalb der letzten JAhre nur zwei SAchen einfallen. Zum Einen eben den kompletten Ausschluß der Fische aus dem Teich vor ca. 5 Jahren, und zum Anderen das Einbringen von Krebsscheren (vor ca. 3 Jahren) um das Wasser klar zu bekommen, was gut geklappt hat. 

Was die __ Salamander angeht, so hatte ich bisher immer gedacht, dass die kleine, fliessende Gewässer zum Ablegen der Larven bevorzugen. Bei uns übern Berg fliesst ein kleines Bächlein in die Wupper. Das wird immer gerne von den Feuersalamandern genutzt. Daher hab ich einen Bachlauf in meinen Teich angelegt - irgendwoher muss ja das Wasser für den Bach kommen ;0)

Vielleicht ist bisher viel zu kurz gekommen, dass sich Gras-, und Moorfrösche, sowie Erdkröten, Berg-, Teich-, und Fadenmolche herrvorragend in meinem Teich vermehren. Es sind halt nur nicht mehr die Scharen von kleinen Fröschen und __ Kröten die hinterher den Teich verlassen. Das waren früher (trotz gleicher Menge Froschlaich - so ca. 1m²) erheblich mehr.

Vielleicht ist der Vorschlag mit dem Durchfrieren lassen des Teiches das Richtige - ich frage mich allerdings was die __ Frösche dazu sagen, die da unten im Schlamm überwintern


----------



## Auslogge 89 (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche im Amphibienteich*

Hallo,
wenn du das Wasser nicht allzu spät im Jahr ablässt, stört die __ Frösche herzlich wenig, die suchen sich dann nen anderen Platz zum Überwintern  Von der Seite her brauchst du dir also keine großen Sorgen machen.


----------



## Hobbykröte (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche im Amphibienteich*

Das gibt Sinn


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Apr. 2014)

Auch wenn ich jetzt fast ein Jahr zu spät bin.
Würde mich mal Interessieren was gemacht worden ist und welche Effekte entstanden.

Statt durchfrieren kann man ja auch austrocknen.....also im Spätherbst mal das Wasser ab lassen und aus der unteren Pfütze alles aussortieren was im Teich bleiben soll und was nicht....wenn du die Tiere in einem Mörtelkübel packst und den Teich 10 Tage trocken stehen lässt sollte einiges an Insektenlarven vergehen so das du im nächsten Jahr etwas weniger Fraßdruck hast.
Also, bei uns hat eine lebendgebärende Feuersalamanderdame in einem Trog Ihre Jungen platziert. Im Trog sind 2-4 Wasserstand und jede Menge Boden ... das ganze als Sumpfbett unter einem Brunnenwasserhahn. Da dieses schnell mal austrocknet empfand ich das als sehr gewagt.


----------

